# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Khóa cứng phần mềm usb dongle

## theanhutc2

*securedongle* là sản phẩm
khóa cứng usb dùng cho việc bảo vệ phần mềm, bảo vệ sourcecode, license của sản phẩm phần mềm được thị trường mong đợi nhất. securedongle giúp các nhà sản xuất phần mềm ngăn chặn việc sản phẩm bị crack, cung cấp mức độ bảo mật cao với chi phí thấp, đi kèm với giao diện thân thiện, dễ sử dụng. (
khóa cứng phần mềm)

*một số chức năng của securedongle:*

- dựa trên nền tảng chip thông minh smart chip base đặt tiêu chuẩn eal4+ và it sec.
- sử dụng thuật toán des, 3des, rsa 2048 bit.
- mã phần cứng hid 32 bit duy nhất trên toàn cầu.
- 64 module cho phép người dùng mã hóa nhiều phân hệ khác nhau trên cùng 1 khóa.
- hỗ trợ 128 thuật toán, giúp người dùng tự định nghĩa giải thuật trên khóa.
- bộ đếm thời gian cho phép người lập trình đặt thời gian cho các sản phẩm dùng thử hoặc tạo license cho người dùng.
- bộ nhớ 2000byte cho phép ghi lại một số biến hoặc hàm constant nhằm nâng cao khả năng bảo mật.
- cập nhật từ xa: tính năng này giúp các nhà phát triển phần mềm cập nhật và nâng cấp từ xa cho license phần mềm.
- giao tiếp an toàn: đây là chức năng tích hợp bên trong chip có chức năng ngăn chặn việc debug và tấn công bằng bộ giả lập.
- sự kết hợp giữa seed code và sự phát sinh số ngẫu nhiên trên chip: chức năng này để tối ưu hóa giải thuật bảo mật của họ, nhằm mục đích nâng cao mức độ bảo mật và làm cho giải thuật bảo mật trở nên phức tạp và khó crack hơn.
- vỏ chống shock, chống nước.
- sử dụng đơn giản, không cần driver.

*thông số kỹ thuật:*
hardware platform: eal4+ & itsec certified microprocessor smart chip
hardware id: 32-bit pre-defined globally unique identifier
user password: 8 bytes user-defined passwords
user id: 32-bit user-defined identifier
module zone: 64 modules
user algorithm zone: 128 instruction storage for user-defined algorithms
user data zone: 2,000 bytes user-defined memory space
connector support: usb type a
data retention: 10 years
api samples: activex (javascript, vb6,vb script), java applet, bcb6, delphi7/2006/2010/xe, director, asp.net, vb.net2005/2008/2010, c#.net2005/2008/2010, foxpro, java, power builder, vb6, vba (microsoft access 2010), vc++
support os: linux (kernel 2.6 and above), windows xp up to windows 8.1

_hotline: 0938 824 058
---------------------------------------------------_
công ty tnhh công nghệ securemetric
hcmc: 14th floor, l14-08b, vincom tower, 72 le thanh ton street - district 1, hcmc, vietnam

----------

